# need help on fish finder



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

what is your thoughts on this fish finder is it any good 
*LOWRANCE MARK 5X DSI FISHFINDER*

also what does DownScan Imaging mean


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Elite-5 is a step up Color unit to the B&W Mark. The ( Mark, and the Elite ) are excellent units, just don't have the GPS. Terry, Fishon21, just bought an Elite-5, PM him and ask how he likes, his. Downscan, is the direction, your sonar will be sounding, versus, sidescan. Hope this helps...


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Retired10 -
I can't answer any questions about the Mark V DSI but I can enlighten you somewhat on Lowrance Downscan imagery. Downscan is a 3D image of whats under your transducer. I have attached three separate screenshots to show you the differences in 2D and 3D images, side by side. Please note that the first three shots are not very clear as the water was very muddy that day, you could only see a bright chartreuse jig maybe an inch or inch and a half below the surface.

This picture is a split screen image of the top of a laydown pine tree in 24' of water, the traditional 2D sonar on the left, and 3D downscan on the right.









This second screen shot is the same submerged tree showing the trunk.









The third screen shot is of the trunk and root ball.









This last one is a bridge piling with brush beside it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not good, like LSP, at taking pictures, but maybe this one will help some....this is what a big school of stripers looks like when feeding....no mistaking what those fish are up to. You can't get that view on sonar...downscan is awesome, flat awesome for the type of fishing I do.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Rus, great explanations and comparisons


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you Duke. Comparison shots like those were very helpful to me when I first installed the LSS-1 module, and it didn't take long for me to realize that 2D didn't tell the whole story about what was under you.
I don't take many screenshots with the 2D/3D split screen anymore because I run the unit on my console with downscan & sidescan when searching for structure and/or concentrations of fish. The only time the console unit is on 2D is while I'm running because the LSS-1 can not maintain bottom lock at speeds over 6 MPH.
My front unit stays on 2D sonar/3D downscan to keep me positioned over the structure I'm intending to fish, or I will switch it over to sidescan when I'm looking under docks for schools of crappie  
Yea, it's almost like cheatin but you still have to catch em!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Meadowlark -
If you get in the habit of activating the "Capture Screenshots" setting everytime you start your unit it's a lot easier than getting your camera out and snapping a pic. After activating it, all you have to do is hit the Power button and the screenshot is saved to internal memory. When you get back in just download the pictures to an SD card and delete them from the unit so you keep space available for more shots next time out.

-LP


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Retired10 - Sorry to hijack your thread.....just trying to offer suggestions to all who use the same electronics I use.

-Russ


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> Retired10 - Sorry to hijack your thread.....just trying to offer suggestions to all who use the same electronics I use.
> 
> -Russ


you DID NOT hijack my thread this is infomation I was looking for
Thank you
I have a ?? on side scan is it just to the side or will it give you a view
to the side back and front of the boat or do you point it to where you want to see


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Sidescan is straight out to the side of the boat, you can set it to show both sides at the same time or one side only. 

-LP


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Retired10-
Here is a shot of downscan along with the sidescan view of a submerged laydown. On the downscan picture I was slightly to the right of the tree so it only shows a portion of the tree top, but the left sidescan shows more of what was down there that I didn't drive over the top of.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Downscan*

Hey retired-10

I just got mine installed this sat and have not had the time
to get on the water and play with it .
I have the Elite 5 dsi and the manual looks greek to me right now
so i can't be any help to you as of now.
If anyone has any more tips please fill free to jump in.
I'll get with you and we will get together and figure them out .

Thanks Terry:texasflag


----------

